# 256 GB USB flash drive shipping in the US



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

256 GB USB flash drive shipping in the US.

*Kingston has released a new 256 GB USB flash drive for sale in the US. The drive is called the DataTraveler 310 and is basically the same as the model DataTraveler 300, also with a massive 256 GB capacity, which went on sale in Europe, the Middle East, Africa and the Asia/Pacific region in mid 2009.*

-- Tom


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd much rather have a SSD in a USB enclosure, must faster read/write speeds.  I think they need to do a better job with the internal architecture of this device.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

> The recommended retail price for the DataTraveler 310 is $1,108


What a bargain! Only $4.33 per gig.

.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

How about much less money and much faster access? I'd rather carry a slightly larger SSD and have real access speeds. 

https://www.serversdirect.com/product.asp?pf_id=HD0219


----------



## halcy0n (Mar 2, 2010)

256 GB flash drive won't do you much good with out better access speeds.
&
I wish they would let you take an SSD and put it on a front side buss, to get some really amazing access speeds. The SATA interface makes the entire SSD concept a waste of money in my opinion. 

Sincerely,




-Halcy0n


----------



## ecozart (Mar 16, 2010)

USB 3.0 should help ease the slow speeds right?


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I think the capacity and form factor of the USB Flash drive override the access speed issue. The cost is really the prohibitive factor. If people _really_ wanted to make use of the larger capacity of the USB drive, they will be patient with the access speed.

Peace...


----------

